# Personality Quiz... accurate?



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2006)

There are alot of personality quizzes out there on the net today. Question is just how accurate are they and what are they based upon? 
This one ( http://similarminds.com/global-adv.html) seems to be accurate... but then it's as accurate as you are honest. 
It also suggest taking the test several times to get a better reading. If it keeps repeating the same answer(s) then that's basically who you really are. 
So essentially you'd want to take the test, wait a day-take it again, wait another day and take it again or go back once a week for a month and compare results... 
Still it's a comprehensive one to be sure... What does it say about you?


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 8, 2006)

I find it to be very accurate on the first try...only one or two in the list that are wrong....cause I am not irritable!!!



> trait snapshot:
> 
> clean, secretive, does not make friends easily, observer, hates large parties, risk averse, perfectionist, reclusive, solitude loving, more practical than abstract, does not like to stand out, high self control, intellectual, mind over heart, very cautious, takes precautions, respects authority, irritable, emotionally sensitive





> Stability results were medium which suggests you are moderately relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
> 
> Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun.
> 
> Extraversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive.


----------



## bydand (Dec 8, 2006)

> Stability results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic..



Right on the money




> Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.



Quilty again.




> Extraversion results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.



Right again.




> trait snapshot:
> messy, tough, disorganized, fearless, not rule conscious, likes the unknown, rarely worries, rash, attracted to the counter culture, rarely irritated, positive, resilient, abstract, not a perfectionist, risk taker, strange, weird, self reliant, leisurely, dangerous, anti-authority, trusting, optimistic, positive, thrill seeker, likes bizarre things, sarcastic



Mostly right.  Somethings I would dis-agree on: "Not a perfectionist": depends on what, my job - VERY much a perfectionist. 
"trusting": Not really, I'm afraid.
"sarcastic":  OK got me, that one I am SOOOOOO guilty of!

Other than those few things I would say this has me pegged very good.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 8, 2006)

> *Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
> *Orderliness* results were high which suggests you are overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense too often of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun.
> *Extraversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive.
> *
> ...





For the most part it sounds pretty close.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 8, 2006)

> *Stability* results were medium which suggests you are moderately relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
> *Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun.
> *Extraversion* results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.
> 
> ...



I don't know about the "neat" part... and I'm not generally suspicious, but the rest is pretty close.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 8, 2006)

Advanced Global Personality Test Results​
Extraversion
||||||||||||
43%
Romantic
||||||||||||||
56%
Stability
||||||||||||||||
70%
Avoidant
||||||||||||
43%
Orderliness
||||||||||||||||
66%
Anti-authority
||||||
30%
Accommodation
||||||||||||||||
63%
Wealth
||||||
23%
Interdependence
||||||
23%
Dependency
||||||
23%
Intellectual
||||||||||
36%
Change averse
||||||||||||||||
63%
Mystical
||
10%
Cautiousness
||||||||||||
50%
Artistic
||
10%
Individuality
||||||
30%
Religious
||||||||||||||||
63%
Sexuality
||||||||||||
50%
Hedonism
||||||||||||||||
70%
Peter pan complex
||||||
23%
Materialism
||||||||||
36%
Physical security
||||||||||||||||
70%
Narcissism
||||||
30%
Physical fitness
||||||||||||||||
70%
Adventurousness
||||||||||||||||
63%
Histrionic
||||||
23%
Work ethic
||||||||||||||||
63%
Paranoia
||||||||||||||
56%
Self absorbed
||||||
23%
Vanity
||||
16%
Conflict seeking
||||
16%
Hypersensitivity
||||||||||||
43%
Need to dominate
||||||||||||
50%
Female cliche
||
10%

​
*Stability* results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.. 
*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun. 
*Extraversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 


trait snapshot:​
clean, organized, regular, self reliant, tough, positive, high self control, very good at saving money, dislikes chaos, resolute, realist, trusting, hard working, dislikes unpredictability, prefers a technical specialized career, not worrying, respects authority, enjoys leadership, finisher, normal, optimistic, controlling, prudent, modest, adventurous, does not like to be alone, intellectual, likes the unknown, very practical, high self esteem, assertive, perfectionist, busy, altruistic


Sounds about right, I suppose.  Not sure about the paranoia.  I'm not paranoid.  Due you think I'm paranoid?  Who told you I was paranoid?!  Was it the guys from the government that have been following me around?​


----------



## Martial Tucker (Dec 8, 2006)

*Stability* results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.. 
*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun. 
*Extraversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 

 trait snapshot:
secretive, organized, clean, rarely worries, solitary, high self control, dislikes large parties, prefers organized to unpredictable, prudent, observer, tough, self reliant, very good at saving money, introverted, perfectionist, mind over heart, not controlling of others, hard working, confident, resolute, solitary, does not make friends easily, finisher, does not like to stand out, very practical, intellectual, unsympathetic at times, honest, respects authority, follows the rules, cautious



I plead "Guilty as charged"........


----------



## morph4me (Dec 8, 2006)

*Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 

That sounds like me

*Orderliness* results were medium which suggests you are moderately organized, hard working, and reliable while still remaining flexible, efficient, and fun. 

This is also accurate

*Extraversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive. 

This part is note really as accurate as the other two I tend to be very comfortable with my own company but I am definetly not unassertive.

trait snapshot:

introverted, secretive, reclusive, tough, non social, observer, fearless, solitary, libertarian, detached, does not like to lead, outsider, abides the rules, mind over heart, good at saving money, does not like to stand out, does not make friends easily, self sufficient, not aggressive, likes the unknown, unconcerned with external opinion, strong, abstract, independent, very intellectual, analytical, high self control [SIZE=+0]​
[/SIZE]​ 
Gee sounds like someone I know and love


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 9, 2006)

I took the test the first time but forgot to copy/paste it here... sooo I took it a second time and well, the results as I remember them (two and half hours ago) are still the same. 

Here they are: 


> *Stability results* were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
> 
> *Orderliness results* were medium which suggests you are moderately organized, hard working, and reliable while still remaining flexible, efficient, and fun.
> 
> ...


while it's still too early to tell I'm noticing a trend here with the "Stability" results... seems that we Martial Artists tend to be "relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic." It'll be interesting to see how many of (us) will score along the same lines in this particular area.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 9, 2006)

rarely irritated, positive, tough, non phobic, fearless, likes the unknown, self reliant, high self control, confident, trusting, strong instincts, prudent, optimistic, willful, likes parties, prefers a specialized career, takes charge, altruistic, strong, high self concept, adventurous, practical, thoughtful[SIZE=+0]​
[/SIZE]


That's my results.  Some of the "scales" are a bit questionable, but the end result sounds more like me, except for a few.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 9, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> That's my results.  Some of the "scales" are a bit questionable, but the end result sounds more like me, except for a few.


oh you mean like practical and thoughtful? 



(just kidding) :wink2:


----------



## dubljay (Dec 10, 2006)

> *Stability* results were medium which suggests you are moderately relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
> *Orderliness* results were medium which suggests you are moderately organized, hard working, and reliable while still remaining flexible, efficient, and fun.
> *Extraversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive.




Took it a few time over a couple days.  Stayed pretty much the same.  And I would agree with it for the most part.  The only thing that really stands out as not quite right is the unassertive part.  It really depends on the situation, if it's something I really belive in, then I can be more than assertive, if it isn't... well then I probably don't really give a damn.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> oh you mean like practical and thoughtful?
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding) :wink2:


 

 !  It said I scored a bit high on the "vanity."  I'm not very vain...


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 12, 2006)

I'd say that was pretty accurate...



> *Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
> *Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun.
> *Extraversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive.


 



> Trait snapshot:
> secretive, organized, clean, rarely worries, solitary, high self control, dislikes large parties, prefers organized to unpredictable, prudent, observer, tough, self reliant, very good at saving money, introverted, perfectionist, mind over heart, not controlling of others, hard working, confident, resolute, solitary, does not make friends easily, finisher, does not like to stand out, very practical, intellectual, unsympathetic at times, honest, respects authority, follows the rules, cautious ​


[SIZE=+0]​
[/SIZE]


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 12, 2006)

*



Stability:  results were mixed, suggesting wild mood swings based on a mixture of sexual confusion and your belief that you are being stalked by the CIA through FM radio waves.
Orderliness:  results were extremely high, in a Ted Bundy meets Joseph Stalin sort of way, indicating that you would try to take over the planet by staging race and religious wars through martial arts talk forums. Your organized, reliable, mildly flexable, and really stupid. You would be more efficient if you could control the voices in your head.
Extraversion:  You have the perfect balance between extroverted and introverted behaviors. Your actions range from screaming obscenities with facial ticks while naked to catatonic comas. You are reclusive, assertive, dreamy, and smelly. Sometimes you play air guitar to the song "Jubebox Hereo," and you often recite profound parables such as "whoever smelt it, delt it."

Trait snapshot:
secretive, organized, clean, speaks in tounges, lost in thought, likes to stand on tables and pee at parties, prefers an organized takeover, prudent, compensates for borderline gayness with firearms ownership, likes to put the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again, self reliant, thinks the IRS owes you millions, introverted, poops once every 4 days, trys to control others through high frequency sounds, hard working, low bladder tolerance, resolute, solitary, loses friends easily while intoxicated and trying to make out with them, a good finisher after a minute and twelve seconds of rapid pelvic action, does not like to stand out, has a drolling problem, intellectual, a sympathizer of pirates, respects authority, drinks away the sadness, cautious of aliens, spys, gypsy curses, and werewolves.​

Click to expand...

 
Hmmm....

I don't know if mine is accurate. And how'd they get a minute and twelve seconds? I am going to get my stopwatch, and then I might have to take it again...*


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> !  It said I scored a bit high on the "vanity."  I'm not very vain...



Of course not... that's why your elephant avatar modestly covers it's face...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 12, 2006)

*Stability* results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.. 
*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 
*Extraversion* results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 

 trait snapshot:
messy, disorganized, social, tough, outgoing, rarely worries, self revealing, open, risk taker, likes the unknown, likes large parties, makes friends easily, likes to stand out, likes to make fun of people, reckless, optimistic, positive, strong, does not like to be alone, ambivalent about chaos, abstract, impractical, not good at saving money, fearless, trusting, thrill seeker, not rule conscious, enjoys leadership, strange, loves food, abstract, rarely irritated, anti-authority, attracted to the counter culture



pretty right on the money, even the stuff i'm not so proud about.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Dec 12, 2006)

Advanced Global Personality Test Results

Extraversion||||||||||||||60%Stability||10%Orderliness||||||||||40%Accommodation||||||30%Interdependence||||||||||||||||63%Intellectual||||||||||||||||63%Mystical||||||||||||||||63%Artistic||||||||||||||56%Religious||||||||||||||||||76%Hedonism||||||||||||||||63%Materialism||||||||||||||||||76%Narcissism||10%Adventurousness||||||||||||||56%Work ethic||||||||||||||||||76%Self absorbed||||||||||||||||||||90%Conflict seeking||||||||||||50%Need to dominate||||||||||||50%Romantic||||||||||||||56%Avoidant||||||||||||50%Anti-authority||||||||||||50%Wealth||10%Dependency||||||||||||||||||76%Change averse||||||||||||50%Cautiousness||||||||||||||||63%Individuality||||||||||||||||||||83%Sexuality||||||||||||||||||||83%Peter pan complex||||||||||||50%Physical security||||||30%Physical fitness||||||||||37%Histrionic||||||||||||||||63%Paranoia||||||||||||||||||76%Vanity||||||||||36%Hypersensitivity||||||||||||||||||||90%Female cliche||10%
*Stability* results were very low which suggests you are extremely worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 
*Extraversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 

trait snapshot:

craves attention, messy, open, rash, irritable, likes large parties, low self control, weird, fragile, does not like to be alone, emotionally sensitive, worrying, depressed, heart over mind, does not respect authority, dependent, not rule conscious, not good at saving money, more interested in relationships than intellectual pursuits, likes to fit in, very social, frequently second guesses self, phobic, suspicious, not careful, outgoing, vain, compassionate, aggressive, likes to make fun, hates to lose[SIZE=+0]​
[/SIZE]​ 

*damn I am a mess *


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:


> trait snapshot:
> *craves attention*, *messy*, open, *rash*, *irritable*, likes large parties, *low self control*, *weird*, fragile, does not like to be alone, emotionally sensitive, worrying, depressed, heart over mind, *does not respect authority*, dependent, *not rule conscious*, not good at saving money, more interested in relationships than intellectual pursuits, likes to fit in, very social, frequently second guesses self, *phobic*, *suspicious*, *not careful*, outgoing, *vain*, compassionate, *aggressive*, likes to make fun, *hates to lose*[SIZE=+0]​
> [/SIZE]​ *damn I am a mess *



(mental note... who NOT to invite to MT's next meet/greet...)


(just kidding...no, seriously!  ) ... take the test again in a couple of days and see what happens eh?


----------



## bcbernam777 (Dec 13, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> (mental note... who NOT to invite to MT's next meet/greet...)
> 
> 
> (just kidding...no, seriously!  ) ... take the test again in a couple of days and see what happens eh?


 

now my open and compassionate side can take that in jest but dont forget my vain, agressive fragile side


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 16, 2006)

_*Stability* results were very low which suggests you are extremely worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. _
_*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun. _
_*Extraversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. _

_trait snapshot:
_
_paranoid tendencies, irritable, anxious, fidgety, dependent, worrying, emotionally sensitive, prone to regret, depressed, second guesses self, somewhat fragile, dislikes change, prefers organized to unpredictable, suspicious, phobic, craves attention, not a risk taker, low self control, very sensitive to criticism, unadventurous, does not make friends easily, defensive, obsessive, low self esteem[SIZE=+0]_​_
[/SIZE]_​ 

Well, these are mine, and to be honest, I think they're scarily accurate.:uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2006)

Drusilla said:


> _*Stability* results were very low which suggests you are extremely worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. _
> _*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, reliable, neat, and hard working at the expense of flexibility, efficiency, spontaneity, and fun. _
> _*Extraversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. _
> 
> ...



Sounds like you and bcbernam777 should get together and have a few beers.


----------

